# I'm not you're buddy, friend, neighbor or family member



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't want five thanks you's! I want a tip! 

why do people thank me as pull up to the airport? at this I know "no tip" then they thank me again and again like I'm their best friend! 

I never enthusiastically return their thank you's


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Do you ask them for a tip?

They can't be expected to know what you want by osmosis, and the information they have already received from Uber is that tipping isn't necessary as it is a cashless transaction where they just hop out.

A lot of people are under the impression that tipping an Uber driver is a major faux pas, and would be seen as an insult by some Uber Partners.

Asking for money might still not influence some passengers, it will take time to change the social convention that Uber drivers are not to be tipped. But it can't hurt.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Your*


----------



## Alex812 (Mar 20, 2017)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Your*


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Definitely ask all your pax for a tip unless they look like they are so poor that they need the money way more than you. Ask politely though. There is absolutely no rule that prohibits asking for a tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Definitely ask all your pax for a tip unless they look like they are so poor that they need the money way more than you. Ask politely though. There is absolutely no rule that prohibits asking for a tip.


Out of curiousity, what exactly do you say?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Out of curiousity, what exactly do you say?


I haven't really done it cuz I don't want to get fired for bad ratings. But if taxi demand tips rny can't we politely remind them and ask them for a tip for driving to them, letting them charger their phone and take a water? It will show their true colors.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I haven't really done it cuz I don't want to get fired for bad ratings. But if taxi demand tips rny can't we politely remind them and ask them for a tip for driving to them, letting them charger their phone and take a water? It will show their true colors.


What exactly do you plan on saying?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What exactly do you plan on saying?


"I am not lifting your luggage into the trunk, unless you hand over some of those dead white guys in you wallet." In reality I just keep driving if I see luggage.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ya know funny thing is I ask for too after every single taxi ride.. I just make it sound like they are paying the company and not me. So after saying that I slip in asking if they would like to tip me and I am at about 85-90% since I use the same exact words each time I collect payment....I use my personal PayPal chip reader. And I read word for word like "ok your fare is $25 and then the "SYSTEM" is asking do you want to add a tip?".....easy peasy and I get tipped


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

A very easy and subtle way to bring up tips is to start off by asking this. ..

"If you don't mind my asking, how much is Uber charging you for this ride?"

Once they tell you, then move on to...

"Uber started upfront pricing and they are ripping one of us off, because they will tell me a much lower price. They also stopped paying us tips. "

That's all it takes. Pax will always want to know what your statement says, but i tell them Uber withholds it for 10 minutes after the ride.

I only use this on friendly pax and it results in a tip 50% of the time.


----------

